# New Game: Build A Story!



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

The rules are that you contribute only one sentence but the sentence can have up to 25 words in it.The goal is to make an actual story that sounds good. You can add characters, but you can only remove characters if it flows with the plot.Have fun.

Brat!

Once upon a time in a land far far away there lived a hermit.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

He was a lonley hermit that was looking for love.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Lived in a cabin high on a mountain.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Where he ate bunnys for breakfast.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

one day he decided to do something that has never been done before, something amazing.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

So Amazing that im not gonna tell you what it is just yet.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

He let out an amazingly loud fart which shook the earth.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

But that isnt the amazing thing yet, but back to the story line.


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

While getting ready for the amazing day he decided to set out a few traps so he'd have something to eat when he came back from his trek through the mountainside.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

While he is setting his traps, he spots a cave!


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

In he goes.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

But before we go anyfurther into the story, This Hermits name is snuffels.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Snuffels is a happy fat man who survives on a diet of coconut milk and broccoli and as he wonders into this cave he

Brat!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 9, 2008)

Spots a new species of tegu and chases it down


----------



## dicy (Jan 9, 2008)

while chasing the tegu he got knocked on the head and he passed out


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

the end...or is it.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 9, 2008)

But when he awoke it was night time and way to dark to be wandering in that cave.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 9, 2008)

So he decided He needed a pint and stopped by the hobbit's pub.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

In the pub he ended up drinking too much and fell off his bar stool.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 9, 2008)

and tumbled into the arms of a lady he thought was beautiful, but it was just the beer he drank


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

It was called "Make Anyone Beautiful Beer",so to Snuffels she was the most beautiful woman he has ever seen.Yjey laid on the pub floor untill they fell asleep.

Brat!


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

when he woke up the lady had robbed him of his dragon skin toga, now he is stuck in a bar in his loin cloth.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

it was rather breezy that day so he decided not to leave the bar.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2008)

While in the bar, many thoughts ran through his mind, how he had not done much with his life.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

so he decided to do somethin usefull.


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

He left in a hurry, and slammed the door.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

he tripped down the steps but kept running.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 9, 2008)

he went back to where he saw that new species of tegu before


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

only to realize he had to goto the bathroom. well he did drink alot of beer.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

as he approaches the cave that he saw earlier he runs into a 12' purple Tegu.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

When the purple Tegu stood up he started to dance just like Barney and asked Snuffels to join him and together they danced and danced and danced.

Brat!


----------



## olympus (Jan 12, 2008)

After a brief dance the purple tegu revealed a plan to snuffles that would end or reverse extinction of every animal in the world and bring purpose back into snuffles life. :-D :-D


----------



## olympus (Jan 12, 2008)

The tegu also told snuffles his name " Huggy Bear".


----------



## Lexi (Jan 12, 2008)

Huggy Bear was a handsum yet very flamboient tegu.


----------



## olympus (Jan 14, 2008)

Huggy bear had told snuffles that if he traveled to the magical land of the giant chacoan tegus, and could beat the great chacoan tegu OLYMPUS :lol: in three challenges. He would recieve the all mighty UV bulb that would not only bring extinct animals back to life, but also remove others from becoming extinct.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 14, 2008)

So Huggy Bear and Snuffles started on their long journey to the magical land of the giant chacoan tegus to battle the OLYMPUS.


lol olympus i think your sentence was more than 25 words. lol! :imwist


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

He discovered that there was no need to fight OLYMPUS, as OLYMPUS had lost control of his back legs, due to lack of light, the irony continues...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 14, 2008)

Snuffles began to think about why he set traps earlier for food when all he lived on was coconut milk and broccoli. :butt


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

Snuffles, suddenly confused by the irony that obviously followed his life, began to study Sylvia Plath


----------



## hoosier (Jan 14, 2008)

what we didnt tell you was that broccoli on his mountain were vicious and usually fed on people but were very tasty.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 14, 2008)

Im pretty sure we told you he also ate bunnies..but i guess we lied.


----------



## olympus (Jan 16, 2008)

Snuffles went with huggy bear to the magical land to find out what are the three challenges. lot2 :tomu


----------



## striggs (Jan 17, 2008)

When he reached The Magical Land he searched for the great wizard.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

But then ll the characters died and they story had no direction left to go...


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 20, 2008)

Once apon a time there was a guy that could not say no


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 22, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Once apon a time there was a guy that could not say no



His inability to say no caused many issues for him as a teenager, drugs, alcohol, and cheap thrills robbed him of the childhood he should have had.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

and then he died.


----------



## boygenius (Jan 30, 2008)

And then they used him as a PSA.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 8, 2008)

Can we start a new one? I kinda liked this game..

Once upon a time.. there was a egg...


----------



## hoosier (Mar 8, 2008)

it was the biggest egg in the world!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 8, 2008)

Scientists began doing experiments on it, and it began to hatch; it was so big, that as it started hatching, it produced small earthquakes!

24 words!


----------



## hoosier (Mar 9, 2008)

that eventually dystroyed the earth!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 9, 2008)

Everything but the Egg died..


----------



## hoosier (Mar 9, 2008)

and then it hatched and became a space chicken!!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 9, 2008)

(hoosier your too funny)
The space Chicken was not really a chicken at all..For it was a...


----------



## DZLife (Mar 9, 2008)

George Bush Jr's fledgling!


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

so the George Bush Jr's fledgling went into outer space and ran into the people of star trek


----------

